
Boxer Curtis Woodhouse Deals With A Twitter Troll By Tracking Him Down - shawndumas
http://www.sickchirpse.com/2013/03/11/curtis-woodhouse-destroys-twitter-troll/
======
digismack
This is the closest thing to the old adage "I wish I could punch you through
the monitor". Love it.

